# Interesting Rain Bird Maxi-Bird test



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I just ran this test this morning. Fascinating results! Subscribe to see more tests as I complete them. I'm running one for each of the 5 nozzles on this head and on the P-5R.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdiLsNozm1Y[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here is the Maxi-bird testing with the 5 nozzle options. Looks like the Yellow 10 nozzle is the best as far as uniformity and range goes.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpJXW3nNDXQ[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's the test on the Rain Bird P5-R w/5 nozzles as promised.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01QDHizBfrw[/media]


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you have a website with just the result tables? I would have assumed all the impact sprinklers were equally bad.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

g-man said:



> Do you have a website with just the result tables? I would have assumed all the impact sprinklers were equally bad.


No, but I will put out a summary video at some point. Hitting 80% DU with one sprinkler (as shown here with the P5-R) is exceptional, and can only be determined by real-life testing. Most fall well under 50%. :wacko:

Since only a small fraction of homes have in-ground systems, the need for good info on hose-end sprinklers is long overdue.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I agree, I just assumed they all work the same way. I like your test method and objective approach.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Woo! This is awesome data for those of us without in ground sprinklers.

I just bought 8 of the P5-R heads a month or two ago and have been impressed with their improvement over cheapo Ace hardware heads.

They work way better with low volume/pressure too.

Great work and thanks for your efforts


----------

